# Motor Optllions for Sevcon Millipak Controller



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

markejones62 said:


> I have a Briggs & Stratton electric outboard originally equipped with an Etek motor and Millipak 4Q controller. The brushes in the motor are fried and I want to replace the entire motor, but keep the controller. The brushes went up in smoke, so the motor may be fried too. I assume the controller is OK and intend to verify using the PCPak diagnostics.
> 
> What motor options are available for the Millipak 4Q? I would rather use a brushless motor (series-wound?), but I suspect the controller may limit me to another brushed unit.
> 
> I welcome any recommendations.


If it was a B&S Etek and the brushes burned up, then the Millipak controller is only for DC brushed motors. The 4Q means it had reverse, right?

So, if you want to continue to use the Millipak controller, you cannot go to brushless motors. A series-wound motor is a brushed DC motor and may in fact work with your controller but would not reverse.

To retain full controller functionality, you need to use a brushed PM DC motor. There are Etek replacements available from http://www.motenergy.com/brdcmo.html


----------



## markejones62 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, Major. The controller does have reverse so no external contactor is required. There are 2 terminals for DC output to the motor (M1 and M2). I was not aware the series motors have brushes. Actually, I was not aware the Etek motor has brushes either until I dismantled it!

I've seen the Motenergy products but hesitate purchasing a motor that is made in China.


----------

